# How long does your cat go out for?



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

How long does your cat go out for and what's the longest time they have been away?

Lottie goes out for about five minutes at a time but occasionally sleeps in the garden for an hour. The longest she has been missing is 3/4 hours.

Toby is often out for 12+ (although he does visit the neighbours frequently!). The longest he's been away is about 50 hours.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie is in and out Most of the day if its nice. :001_cool:. Though he itches to get out when dark if we have the back security light on as there are plenty Moths and beasties out there attracted to the light, and he chases then off :lol: sometimes manages to grab one and eat it :frown:.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

What fun for Indie, you can't blame him really. My cat, Toby, who spends the most time happily outside has been found sitting in snow early in the morning. Now I can't think that is fun - he must be totally mad.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Jez and Bert (the two boys) stay out most of the day, or other days Jez sleeps all day and stay's out all night

Tubby (Grace) sleeps in all day, goes out for LESS than 5 mins and retires to the sofa for the night :lol:

Normally when I go to bed, Jez and Bert are out and are let back inside in the morning

Grace choose to be an indoor cat


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I have three cats and each is different.

Thomas my eldest cat is very much and out cat, however he now sticks closer to home then he used to after experiencing being shut in a shed or outhouse for 5 days. He pops in for refreshments and the occasional nap, but usually spends no more the 4-5 hours in.

Charlie is much more of a home bod. He does go out if the weather is nice but his main periods of out time are usually late afternoon early evening. He's usually in for around 10-14 hours

Lola never strays from the back garden but loves to be out early morning, late afternoon and later in the evening. I'd say she spends about 8-10 hours in

However this all changes in bad weather or the winter when they're usually in anything up to 18 hours plus


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> I have three cats and each is different.
> 
> Thomas my eldest cat is very much and out cat, however he now sticks closer to home then he used to after experiencing being shut in a shed or outhouse for 5 days. He pops in for refreshments and the occasional nap, but usually spends no more the 4-5 hours in.
> 
> ...


Oh my! That's sounds just like my cats!:laugh:

Seniour stays out and likes to sleep in garage
Jez is average
Grace, never as far as the front and back garden. Loves to go out early in the morning and chase the flies and spiders  x


----------



## sunzstan (Sep 14, 2009)

minnie used to dissapear for about 3 days at a time, but since shes been spayed is in and out, mostly in.

gizmo has always like to sit by the patio door while its open but he does go in and out every 5 mins. he wont go toilet outside, he screams to be let in to use litter tray  i think thats why he dont venture far. not like a typical unneutered male


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I let my 2 out during daylight hours only. And yes, one has gone missing - worst 72 hours - and I go through nightmares when this happens.

I think that a lot of the angst is ours. That is understandable. I always think that, because of our area and the lessened risk of anything awful happening, then I am OKwith letting them out. 

Our feral has always and ever will be an outdoor cat. He has survived, in the early days by eatig his kills. So why am I worried about our tames?


----------



## john doe (Jun 28, 2010)

My cats would go out for hours on end together and return together too. When we got our dog they would then be out nearly all day only coming in to eat then back out all day.


----------



## queenie42 (Jun 23, 2010)

Its interesting reading these posts. 
My eldest two mogs go out very little and when they do its about 4 feet away from the door.. Ruby has gone missing again.. and the baby Siamese isnt allowed out yet. I hope she stays near like the older two.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jessie - Being older now she's not as agile, luckily our garden has ways out that dont involve jumping, she rarely goes out of the garden and the only time she's out for any length of time is if she's sleeping outside

Jack - Much the same as jessie, altho he will wonder out of the garden on the odd occasion, but will come running so fast if he's called.....the main time he leaves the garden is if he's chasing another cat off

Lewis - He comes and goes....altho he's always coming home to give us all some attention, he's a very homely cat and altho he loves outside, he really loves his hugs and human comforts

Jenson - The complete opposite of his brother lewis above. All cats are let out as the sun starts to rise [they wont let us sleep unless they are let out] at the mo, its around half 5 in the morning. He will then go out for a bit and come back for breakfast around 7am-8am and then he can, on a good day....be gone all day and i mean not showing his furry little face again until between 4pm-5pm. Sometimes he'll pop back round 12pm for a quick bite too eat and a hello, but thats not often, altho he will come back if he's caught something, or sometimes just comes back to play in the garden for a while. But otherwise, out all day

All cats are in by 8pm. The little uns are in by 7pm and since the big ones dont roam, we let them stay out the extra hour, altho winter time....all are in by about 5pm


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Charlie - Because he's young he will run out the cat flap, up the path and run around the garden like some mad little kid. After a few hours he will decide to come in for cuddles and a fuss. Though he stays in at night and sleeps on my bed


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Scamp spends most of the day out either asleep in the garden or off on his rounds,when he is on his rounds it's usually an hour and then he returns. I like him in at night but he is being a pain at the moment and pushing his luck,he comes through the cat flap about 1am:frown: The longest time he has been gone was a week when he was shut in somewhere,that was a scary time for us and him


----------



## twizzpud (Feb 20, 2013)

Reading all the entries about the differing behaviours of everyone's kitty cats after midnight as my girl isn't back in yet and I'm trying to feel reassured. She has been keeping later and later hours recently. She has been out since 5 but has popped back every couple of hours at least but since she went missing recently for 26 hours I really struggle to sleep til she's home. I think because I was in such a state when she disappeared. Weirdly, it hasn't made me more confident she'll return, it's made me more paranoid she won't. I guess I'm my own worst enemy about it. It's a good job I'm retired cos I'm constantly sleep deprived as a result of waiting up for her. Any suggestions anyone cos I just don't want to always be this way, she's only 2 so I'll have alot of years of angst otherwise......


----------



## twizzpud (Feb 20, 2013)

twizzpud said:


> Reading all the entries about the differing behaviours of everyone's kitty cats after midnight as my girl isn't back in yet and I'm trying to feel reassured. She has been keeping later and later hours recently. She has been out since 5 but has popped back every couple of hours at least but since she went missing recently for 26 hours I really struggle to sleep til she's home. I think because I was in such a state when she disappeared. Weirdly, it hasn't made me more confident she'll return, it's made me more paranoid she won't. I guess I'm my own worst enemy about it. It's a good job I'm retired cos I'm constantly sleep deprived as a result of waiting up for her. Any suggestions anyone cos I just don't want to always be this way, she's only 2 so I'll have alot of years of angst otherwise......


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

twizzpud said:


> Reading all the entries about the differing behaviours of everyone's kitty cats after midnight as my girl isn't back in yet and I'm trying to feel reassured. She has been keeping later and later hours recently. She has been out since 5 but has popped back every couple of hours at least but since she went missing recently for 26 hours I really struggle to sleep til she's home. I think because I was in such a state when she disappeared. Weirdly, it hasn't made me more confident she'll return, it's made me more paranoid she won't. I guess I'm my own worst enemy about it. It's a good job I'm retired cos I'm constantly sleep deprived as a result of waiting up for her. Any suggestions anyone cos I just don't want to always be this way, she's only 2 so I'll have alot of years of angst otherwise......


Well you're replying to a thread that is over 10 years old and none of those members post here any more but I suggest you cat proof your garden or build a cat run and keep your cat contained. She'll be safe and you won't have the worry.

Lots of ideas and stories in this 76 page thread!

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.211361/page-76


----------



## twizzpud (Feb 20, 2013)

She's home and having a good old preen on my lap thank goodness. I can have a happy Christmas now phew! Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

twizzpud said:


> She's home and having a good old preen on my lap thank goodness. I can have a happy Christmas now phew! Happy Christmas to all.


See my reply to you above.


----------

